# Baby Falak Case: Breakthrough Soon?



## rajneesh madhok (Jan 28, 2012)

*New Delhi: *                    The police are expecting a  breakthrough soon in Baby Falak's case. They say they may be close to  nabbing the key suspect.

"We are trying to establish the identity  of her real parents," said Ajai Chaudhari, Additional Commissioner of  Police, South East Delhi.

The two-year-old baby, brought to the  All India Institute of Medical Sciences on January 18, has been fighting  a lonely battle to survive. Falak - or "the sky" - as she has been  christened by her care-givers, was taken off the ventilator yesterday,  but she is still unconscious. She was admitted to the hospital with  multiple fractures in her arms and severe head injuries possibly caused  by being thrown against a wall. The baby also had human bite marks all  over her body.

"We can't say anything yet. The baby is off the  ventilator but she still remains in the ICU. Tubes, passing through the  trachea, are still inside her lungs. We don't know how she will respond  to the treatment but going by her brain injuries, there are  possibilities of some deficits. According to the statistics, only 30-40%  of patients with severe head injuries survive. Others remain in a  vegetative state," said Dr Sumit Sinha, neurosurgeon at the AIIMS Trauma  Centre.

Baby Falak's story has struck at the very heart of the nation with offers of help pouring in from across India and abroad.

"There  are some NGOs which have approached us and we are in talks with them,"  said Dr Mishra. But the authorities the AIIMS Trauma Centre insist that  as long as the baby is in their care they will bear all the expenses.

Baby  Falak was brought to the hospital by a 15-year-old girl, who allegedly  told doctors that she was her mother, and that the baby's injuries were  the result of a fall from her bed. The doctors at the hospital informed  the police as the claims made by her did not match with the injuries  seen on the child's body.

The teenager has been placed in a  juvenile home, and has been interviewed at length by members of the  Child Welfare Committee. She has reportedly told them that a man she had  been staying with brought baby Falak a month back to be raised as their  child. She has also alleged that she has been sexually abused by that  man and that she had eloped with him last year. Medical tests to  determine the teenager's condition will be reported on the 31st of this  month. Doctors say her abuse may have traumatised the teen into  battering the baby she was looking after. The teenager's father will  also be questioned by the police today as the girl has alleged that she  left her home because of ill-treatment by her father.

The Delhi  Police believes that the teen's boyfriend - now the key suspect in the  case - got the baby from a woman he knew who in turn had been entrusted  with Falak by a woman who works as a domestic helper and is possibly her  biological mother. The man involved has reportedly left the city for  Mumbai. An FIR will now be registered against him. A Delhi Police team  has been sent to Mumbai to find him. He is allegedly married and has  moved back in with his family there. A massive hunt is also on to find  out the real parents of the child and the people who had handed over the  baby to the main suspect. Three people have so far been detained by the  Delhi Police and are reportedly being put through DNA tests.

Meanwhile,  two women have reportedly approached the hospital claiming the child is  related to them. "I have directed both the women to police. Both  claimed that the child is their relative," said a neurosurgeon with  AIIMS. However, police said nobody has approached them so far for the  child's custody.

The National Commission for Protection of Child  Rights (NCPCR) has condemned the incident and has ordered a detailed  investigation. It has also asked for a factual report from the police in  15 days.

Moved by the case, Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit has  promised long-term assistance and supervision and all possible help to  the girl.

Read more at: http://www.ndtv.com/article/cities/baby-falak-case-breakthrough-soon-171170&cp

​


http://www.ndtv.com/article/cities/baby-falak-case-breakthrough-soon-171170
==========================================
Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 28, 2012)

Throwing baby against a wall and bite marks on arms? What is the world coming to?


----------



## BaljinderS (Jan 30, 2012)

The world is a crazy place... lack of education, poverty, culture, caste systems etc etc  drives people to do these things..

May sri waheguru ji calm and soothe this baby's soul and bring her back to good health....


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Jan 31, 2012)

http://zeenews.india.com/news/nation/baby-falak-s-condition-deteriorates-further_755644.html

New Delhi: The two-year-old battered girl admitted at AIIMS underwent another life-saving surgery on Monday even as police spread the net to locate a man who "adopted" the baby and gave her to a teenaged girl for upkeep. 

Police also questioned a woman who got the baby from her biological mother and later handed her over to Rajkumar alias Dilshad (28), who left the girl with his minor girlfriend before heading to Mumbai for the treatment of his children. 



Falak was admitted to AIIMS with severe injuries and is battling for life after a teenaged girl, who was looking after her after Rajkumar left the girl with her, got her admitted. 

Though investigators traced him to his in-laws' house, Rajkumar managed to slip out of police net in Mumbai after his friends tipped him off. 

Into her 12th day of stay in the hospital, doctors said that Falak's condition has not improved much and she had to be put back on ventilator in the wee hours of the day. 

After investigations revealed water accumulation in her brain, doctors were compelled to carry out the surgery in the afternoon. 

Dr Deepak Aggarwal, a neurosurgeon attending on the girl said, "We finished a surgery on her brain some time back. Water had accumulated in her brain and it needed to be taken out. It was a bed side surgery. If we did not do it early it would be fatal for her." 


In Video
Falak case: Suspect`s photo released

This is the second surgery she has undergone after she was brought to the hospital on January 18. "The first surgery was conducted for removal of a blood clot in the brain. It was conducted immediately after her admission here," he said. 

Meanwhile the water sample collected from her brain will be investigated to find out any infection in it, Dr Aggarwal said. 

Deputy Commissioner of Police (South) Chhaya Sharma said police had questioned one Laxmi, who resides in Uttam Nagar, and she had told them that one Munni along with her daughter had come to her house in September last year claiming that her husband has abandoned them. 

Laxmi offered her stay in her house and worked as a maid. She said Munni disappeared from Laxmi's house after about 20 days, leaving the child there. 

"Laxmi is not from a well-off family. She had four children. Her husband is a small-time property dealer. After some days, a neighbour approached her saying that Rajkumar was willing to adopt her," Sharma said. 

Rajkumar allegedly took the child to his house in Dwarka where he was staying with wife and cousin. His children were in Mumbai with his in-laws. 

"He and wife had differences over keeping the child with them. He took the baby to his teenaged girl friend who was in another locality," Sharma said. 

A senior police official said, in mid-January, he left for Mumbai to treat his physically-challenged son. 

"The teenager was taking care of the baby. It appears that she couldn't take proper care of the child and out of frustration she assaulted her physically," the official said. 

Rajkumar owns two taxis and operate it in airport. He has rented a flat in Dwarka paying a monthly rent of Rs 11,000. Meanwhile, Women and Child Development Minister Krishna Tirath demanded for strong punishment against those involved in such activities to set a precedence. 

"Trafficking of girl child is rampant across the country. This (case of Falak) also seems like a similar case. Strong punishment should be given to whosoever the culprit will be so that common people will see what happens in such cases," Tirath said. 

She said condition the baby was critical and police as well as a team of National Commission for Protection of Child's Right (NCPCR) were trying to find out who her mother was and why she had abandoned the baby. 

Tirath said that her ministry was ready to help the girl but "first we need to save the girl then we can keep her in ICPS home and if somebody wants to adopt her, that is also possible". 

Meanwhile, Delhi Police have released a photograph of Rajkumar. 

PTI 





http://znn.india.com//Img/2012/1/30/baby-video90.jpg


----------

